# Why arent my books downloading?



## Mallers (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi, my Kindle Fire HD seems to have developed a problem.  In the past i would buy a book form Amazon, and within minutes, assuming i had a solid connection, i could sync on the Kindle and the book appears.  Now its doing something different.
Lets assume im reading book A.  Amazon emails me some titles i might like, and i buy book B.  I download, book is in my library after ive synced.  Back to Book A.  I see an ad for book C, which i buy on amazon, and sync my kindle, and there it is.  
IVe now finished book A, i tap book B to read, and it tells me its now downloaded.  At this point after buying Book B and Book C, ive synced twice with amazon and the kindle told me it was ready to read just after i bought it.  In the past, i could download and open and it wouldnt need to download anything again.  Same thing with Book C.  No new books appear without me having to try reading them before they finish download
Any ideas whats going wrong?  So far ive been lucky enough that ive been somewhere ive been able to get a wireless connection, but starting a new job im travelling all over town and wont be at my flat or parents house, whose wifi keys i have


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

People have been reporting similar intermittent problems with e-ink Kindles too. For some reason when the book is purchased it shows up in the cloud, but doesn't actually download to your default device as it normally would. It sounds like you may be looking at your 'cloud' or 'all' list after syncing and seeing the books there, but they're not actually also on your device like they used to be. So when you want to read them you have to download manually.

No-one seems to know why this is happening and it seems to right itself temporarily and then start up again. It's an irritation more than a real problem - it doesn't take long to download a book - if you're worried about forgetting you've bought it, or not being in wi-fi range when you want it, just try to remember to go to the cloud and download it as soon as you've bought it.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the same issue with my Oasis. About 3 or 4 months ago everything just stopped automatically downloading even though it's set to do so. I think it's part of some Amazon "upgrade" and it's a new "feature".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had a problem with books not downloading, but occasionally my daily paper won't have done so. Easy enough to download, though. I do try to remember to check for it if I plan to be out and about and figure I might want to look at it. Not that that happens as often nowadays.


----------

